# Home is uninsurable due to remoteness?



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this? 
Farmers (!) Insurance said due to its remote location it was at risk for theft and they wouldn't insure it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Is Farm Family registered to sell insurance in your state? If so, try them.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the top there's one in the next town


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

No I have never heard of this. I suppose if you lived at the end of some desolate road in some desolate area it would be a concern. Like interior Alaska. So if your home was nestled between two crack houses in an urban setting would they also not insure it? I would bet they would. Seems that their actuaries might need a refresher course. 

Typically, you can not get insurance for fire-related issues.


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

And they call themselves "Farmers" Insurance. What a joke. I was with FI for many years and they finally tightened the rules governing rural houses several years ago. My agent was POed about that and encouraged me to send a sarcastic letter to them. I just switched companies.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

MichaelZ said:


> No I have never heard of this. I suppose if you lived at the end of some desolate road in some desolate area it would be a concern. Like interior Alaska. So if your home was nestled between two crack houses in an urban setting would they also not insure it? I would bet they would. Seems that their actuaries might need a refresher course.
> 
> Typically, you can not get insurance for fire-related issues.


I hadn't considered the urban situation. I wonder if rural people are considered a class of people.


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

buffalocreek said:


> And they call themselves "Farmers" Insurance. What a joke. I was with FI for many years and they finally tightened the rules governing rural houses several years ago. My agent was POed about that and encouraged me to send a sarcastic letter to them. I just switched companies.


To whom ?


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

To North Star insurance of MN


----------



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

We have this issue in California but it is due to wildfire. Proximity to a career fire station is of high significance.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

sure have, several years ago we had American family and were happy with it although had no clames and got a notice that do to us being out to far were being cancled,OK we went and got different insur. and a few years latter we got a letter from American family,it stated that they had restarted insuring farms and since I had been a valuied client they would take me back ! :catfight: NO THANKS


----------



## SouthBrookFarm (Jan 29, 2003)

You could also try Farm Bureau. State Farm wouldn't insure my house because it's old and I was in the process of remodeling at the time, so I had to switch to Farm Bureau.


----------

